# Ci 4 side plate stuck



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

I know this was discussed in a previous post but I couldn't locate it. I fish exclusively in salt water and am currently in fla. fishing every day. I went to pull the side plate to clean and it wouldn't come off. I previously had an issue with it and as some one suggested use drag washer grease and until yesterday no issues. The plate will wiggle about a 1/16th of an inch up and down but feels like it is binding. Tried soaking in as shallow bowl of boiling water a few times but still 1/16th movement. What about carb cleaner or wd40 through the rear drain hole.
I can always send it back but hate to lose the use if it for 30 plus days.

Ideas?


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

You're going to have to take the rubber end of a fiberglass hammer and knock it a few times in the direction it rotates to loosen it up.
The first time this happened to me I took to FTU and that is what they did to get it open.
It wont hurt the case or finish.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i just had this happen yesterday.

I got a cup with very hot water and let it soak for a few minutes. Freed up easily . . . . super hot like from a water dispenser not tap water. Leave it in the water for longer if it's not working.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Might want to try distilled water so it doesn't leave behind any deposits.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

txdukklr said:


> i just had this happen yesterday.
> 
> I got a cup with very hot water and let it soak for a few minutes. Freed up easily . . . . super hot like from a water dispenser not tap water. Leave it in the water for longer if it's not working.


This. I've successfully done it several times when side plates have stuck.


----------



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

I tried the boiling water twice without luck. It is really free for the first 1/16th of an inch and moves back and forth easily. Whatever is holding it is really really firm; not like salt buildup or hard grease. Tapping on it with a rubber coated tool remains an option but really don't want to bugger it up if its binding on something. As of now I think it will take a really firm whack to move it. What is inside that could bind it. I don't remember anything but the interlocking slots and post.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Try cranking down on the cast control knob just as tight as you can get it. First try before it moves the 1/16 inch, and then try it after it has moved. It is possible that you have a groove in behind the tabs and this MIGHT do the trick.


----------



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

Mike, thanks for the suggestion but when I cranked down on the cast control knob nothing changed. I tightened it with the side plate in close position and it was nice and tight. In open position still move 1/16th of and inch.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

You are rotating the plate correct?


----------



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

The plate will only rotate about a 1/16 of an inch the binds on something. The first 1/16 inch rotates freely like it is supposed to but then hits something.

I am turning it downward or counterclockwise when holding reel in casting position. The good folks at shimano said it likely had a calcium buildup but I only used it a few times since the last cleaning and was only trying to remove spool for a wipe down but admit I had used it several times with out removing the spool.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

If it is still stuck then send it in so we can take a look at it.


----------



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Dan, I plan to do just that. Will be going home in a few weeks to visit grand babies and will send it back so it will be available if its needed when i get back to fla. while home I intend to pick up a couple more curado I to use in salt water. I have had 2 since early summer and they seem much better suited to saltwater and they cast a mile. 
So far they have given me zero problems. Will let you know in a few years but think you have a winner.


----------



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

I returned the ci4 with a note about the side plate. Not sure what the problem was but the nice folks at shimano sent me a new or near new "shop reel". 
How can you beat that for service.

While I was with out it I have used my 3 curado I (topwater, swimbait and wake bait so I have whatever the reds and snook show interest in). They are really nice for long casts and are easy to take apart for cleaning. My new go to reel.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm sure your old reel is headed to further QC inspection to see why it happened.


----------

